# Do you chew gum?



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

I currently do not, but I'd like to carry a pack with me. I looked at teh store, adn most of them are sweetened with ?xilotol? and some other sweeteners. Are those artificial sweeteners? I also saw some with aspartame, adn I know what that is.

I'd like to avoid artificial (chemical) sweeters, but I occasional want to chew a piece after eating a spicy meal w/o time to brush, and as a weight loss aid, when I'm in a situation where I'd like to snack, then I can chew the gum instead.

What do you nfl mamas recommend? I bought a pack of doublemint in the meantime


----------



## Mbella (Apr 5, 2007)

I would like to know too. I am pregnant and will not use any artificial sweetners. It is impossible to find gum without aspartame in it (it's even in the sugary ones)! I love gum and it is so hard to go through my pregnancy without it.


----------



## FitMOmmyOf2 (Apr 3, 2005)

I used to chew sugar free gum all the time until I read Kevin Trudeau's book. He explains that chewing gum makes the body think that food is coming and this triggers the body to secrete acid. This acid is eating away the stomach lining over time as no food is coming when you chew gum!
So.. no more gum for me but a tic tac if I'm out of the house and can't brush my teeth.


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

I chew sugarless gum because my dentist said it would be a good idea. My teeth are in pretty bad shape and its supposed to help between brushings.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I have looked and looked for gum without aspartame. I can't find any. Carefree gum was sugar-free without aspartame but I can't find that anywhere anymore. I'd rip off my right arm for a little rectangle of Trident spearmint gum without nutra-sweet. Or Trident original. Or bubblegum flavor. GAH!

It's hard to find mints that don't have aspartame, too. Tic Tacs are the best bet, though I've found some Certs, too. And Altoids.

Ah. Altoids - I don't think Altoids chewing gum has aspartame.

I used to chew gum all the time, but in recent years, I've found it makes me burp and if I chew enough, it gives me painful gas.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Xylitol is good for your teeth!


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

good info. FitMommy, I've read some of Kevin Treadu's stuff, adn I liked what I read (I didn;t follow his weight loss programs b/c I was not willing to find the injectable Hcg (I think!)). I will now prob think twice before I chew a piece.

I did not see carefree gum at the store. I think the doublemint was sugar and corn syrup, another thing that I try to avoid But I'll take it over aspartame.

I'll have to look at the altoids. I find the mints to be a bit too strong, but I think they have flavors now, so hopefully the gum will too.

I'd like to add an additional question: Do your kids chew gum? I'd also like to find a gum that I woudl feel good about giving my kids a peice too.

Maybe I need to check my HFS


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

Ugh, I can't find my package to give you the info on what I buy. But I only buy gums with xylitol (unfortunately they usually have some other less desirable sweeteners too). Xylitol has been shown to even rebuild enamel when chewed frequently throughout the day for 15 minutes at a time.

My favorite right now is Arm&Hammer gum with baking soda and xylitol (I am sure it has some artificial sweetener too but if I remember correctly that I picked it because it had the least I could find). Xylitol is not an artificial sweetener, it is all natural.


----------



## allborntogrow (Dec 31, 2007)

Aspartame is nutra sweet so in my opinion STEER CLEAR!!!

Is Xylitol actually an artificial sweetener? I always thought it was just something added that does in fact help clean teeth . . . I think it is in trident.

My personal opinion? I hate gum. I hate talking to people while they are chewing gum. There are actually a lot of negative aspects to chewing gum - if you chew sugar free gum there's the risk that artificial sweeteners pose, and if you chew sugared gum there's bathing your teeth in sugar the entire time you're chewing . . . not to mention the aggravation to your jaw!

But the obvious benefit is fresher breath, and it does help between brushings to loosen tiny food particles . . . also there are some new gums that are even supposed to help whiten teeth so that might be beneficial after a cup of coffee or wine









Hope this helps!


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

everything I've found has aspartame, even doublemint/etc. even if it had HFCS it still had aspartame.







even the kinds with xylitol. so no more gum here.


----------



## ElkMtnsMama (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't chew gum myself, but do use Xylitol for dental health, and know that the Spry Dental company makes a xylitol gum that is aspartame free.

This site http://homesteadmarket.com/xylitol_gum.html sells several types of xylitol gum, and lists ingredients for all of them.


----------



## cornflake girl (Jan 2, 2002)

I have used this in the past and really liked it: http://www.peelu.com/


----------

